# Water Madness GSD vs Water Pressure "Hilarious Video"



## moodii (May 24, 2012)

Hello Guys 

Abby's is back again


----------



## fast93 (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL!!!! My Shepherd will do the EXACT same thing....makes watering the flowers a nightmare!

Great video!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So much for them not liking to be sprayed in the face ...


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Glock LOVES the hose. Oh my goodness he even SEES a hose and he goes crazy.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

fast93 said:


> LOL!!!! My Shepherd will do the EXACT same thing....makes watering the flowers a nightmare!
> 
> Great video!


 
OMG....... a nightmare is soooooo true.LOL:laugh:


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL! Jackson does the same thing! He gets pretty intense though, I can't let the kids play with the hose near him, he goes neurotic and I am seriously afraid he could take my (or their) fingers off!!! But he has a blast. Did you try hooking up the sprinkler? I did that a few weeks ago and it was so funny to see people walking by laughing at him! He played in it for a half hour then I had to shut it off since we were wasting water. That was so cute how your dog grabbed the hose!!


----------

